# Media Players



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

I am new to this great forum. I was wondering if anybody has any opinions on all the latest wireless streaming media players-ie, Roku, Apple TV, Sony Media Player, etc. 
I have a Sony SNP-200 which I set-up a few weeks ago. It is really nice. 
I have no trouble getting video or pics from my laptop since my laptop is DLNA. 
The only trouble I have is that it wont play my mp3 files. I dont think this is the fault of the media player, but I dont know how to troubleshoot this one issue.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Check into Roku, Dune and the WDTV Live players. AppleTV is a great device if you're comfortable with it's limitations. (I have two, personally)

What are you looking to do with them?


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for responding. I am interested in finding out which players are the most suited for accessing files (jpeg, mp3, etc.) on your pc/laptop. I found out that on the Sony Media Player SNP-200 that if your laptop is a DLNA (?) laptop then the server shows up automatically which is pretty cool. 
Also, I just want to see what major differences there may be in the different players.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

All of the ones I mentioned will do it, but all have different interfaces to do so. AppleTV would require you to use iTunes for your music, if you're not already. If you are, it would seem to be a pretty easy fit, and has a great interface. (plus, you could pick one up retail, give it a shot, and return it if you don't like it)


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 26, 2012)

I am using the Patriot Box Office and it plays MP3s AND FLAC files! I use it everyday and am very happy with it. It has a bonus of having the option of dropping a 2.5" hardrive into it. The only beef I have with it is when you switch from movies to mp3s you have to go to "raw" in the audio menu or you won't hear anything.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks Big Dave-
I have never heard of the Patriot but it sounds cool. I will look into it. Who makes it? 
Also, the Sony SMP 200 does play MP3 files but i dont know anything about FLAC files.


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I was leaning towards Boxee Box until I heard they screwed up their remote. It appears to suite your needs though and I has heard the interface was more polished than many others.

I decided I didn't need the local network media for the bedroom so I got the Roku. So far I'm very impressed. Netflix works much better over the roku than on my htpc. The interface is also better. Too bad it doesn't meet your needs. Maybe they'll design one with network streaming one day.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Vann,
I actually like the Sony SMP200 a lot. It has A LOT of built in apps and it does play MP3 files and jpegs.
The remote works just fine. I think so far the real competition is probably AppleTV, which I have heard good things about.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

kenbola said:


> Vann,
> I actually like the Sony SMP200 a lot. It has A LOT of built in apps and it does play MP3 files and jpegs.
> The remote works just fine. I think so far the real competition is probably AppleTV, which I have heard good things about.


AppleTV requires all network-streamed file to come from iTunes, and those files must be transcoded to a very precise MP4 format (unless they're already in that format, of course). It's also only 720p.

All of this bothers a lot of people, but not me. The user interface is outstanding. The ability to use an iPhone or iPad as a remote is outstanding (this also gives you a "keyboard", since there is no other way to connect one). The Netflix app is outstanding. The difference between 720p and 1080p is negligible, and the internal video card scales beautifully.

My sole (and minor) complaint, really, is that there is a limited number of streaming apps available, unless you jailbrake it (not my style, although I did so with my original ATV). No Amazon Prime streaming would be my biggest complaint. No Hulu, either, but I don't really care about that.

It streams my transcoded DVDs and BRs (albeit at 720p) _beautifully_, and the Netflix app rocks. It streams my music collection from iTunes, and shows my photos as well. It streams audio and video from my iPhone and iPad via AirPlay flawlessly. Thus, it suits my needs very well indeed. But I'm not really looking for something to go beyond that at this point, so YMMV. Someday I might want to add a Dune for playing back/streaming full-res BR rips around the house, but until then, the ATV2 is meeting my needs, and my wife's needs (she loves how easy it is to use) as well.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

What a great analysis! Anybody who reads this will know all capabilities (and minor incapabilities) of the ATV2. Thanks so much.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

kenbola said:


> What a great analysis! Anybody who reads this will know all capabilities (and minor incapabilities) of the ATV2. Thanks so much.


Glad to help.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a Sony BDP-380 Streaming Blu-Ray player that appears to play anything from Disc or USB or Ethernet or computer. Lots of audio and video and photo formats. So far it has played everything that I've thrown at it. Never a problem with NetFlix or RedBox rental discs. After using this player for almost a year, I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Wooooooooff-
Thanks for getting in on the thread. Yeah, i have a Sony Blu Ray player also that works great. I dont know if mine can access media files off my laptop. I will have to look into that. Also, I just subscribed to the Sony PREMIUM music unlimited 30 day trial. It seems pretty awesome right now, the library is EXTENSIVE and you can search by genre, album, and artist. Pretty cool way to have a huge music selection at your fingertips. Kenbola


----------

